# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Request] Photography Logo

## Agent Orange

So im trying to come up with my own Logo for my photography and im not really sure what it should look like so i was wondering if someone could make me one or if i could get some tips on how to make a good looking logo. If you need any details besides the information i gave or have any questions go ahead and ask. Il +Rep if i can. Thanks

----------


## Henessy

hey aren't you agent orange on hf

----------


## Agent Orange

> hey aren't you agent orange on hf


No im only Agent Orange on Mmowned.com

----------


## che

The vietnam patch? :P



or

----------


## Agent Orange

What do you guys think about this for a Logo
TXT isnt the actual name its just a test version

----------


## Gawdlaw

> What do you guys think about this for a Logo
> TXT isnt the actual name its just a test version


*Epic fail, but that's what I think.*

*You need something like this*

----------


## Agent Orange

> *Epic fail, but that's what I think.*
> 
> *You need something like this*





Lol ya im better at sigs then making logos, I do like the img you posted but i have to create my Logo in Illustrator CS4. Teacher says it has to be Illustrator  :Mad:

----------


## Agent Orange

Finished the Logo though i dont really like it. Turned out better then i thought it would since it was 1st time using illustrator and i was only using the pen tool/ brush/ text

----------


## che

So now what name you want to use now? :P
TXT, AG, Agent Orange?

Better to think about the name first  :Wink: 

Logos usually are something simple and recognizable like:

----------

